# Weekly goals



## shyprettygirl (Oct 16, 2009)

my goals for this week:

1. go to school everyday and say hi to one person

2. hang out w/ one old friend at least two days this week

3. go through w/ meeting my boyfrens mom! :afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Hope you achieve your goals


----------



## birtomtwi (Nov 11, 2009)

That's great! That's quite a very informative post. Thanks for your share.


----------

